# امريكان سات للمقاولات " سباكه-دهانات-محاره-تشطيب-دش-تكييف-انترنت" 0166107408



## منى الجارحى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*شركة امريكان سات للمقاولات*
*متخصصون فى مقاولات من نوع اخر: 



*​*
*

نقوم بمقاوله المبانى والمدن المعماريه الحديثه ونقوم بأقامه البنزينات ونقوم بالآتى :​
​
نقوم بأعمال الخرسانات واعماره المحاره "الداخليه والخارجيه" والكرانيش ​
و الدهانات "الداخليه والخارجيه "​
والبياض الداخلى​
وتوريد وتركيب السيراميك والرخام بكل انواعهم​
" حوائط وارضيات"​
ونقوم بجميع اعمال السباكه للمشروع بالكامل​
وايضا نقوم بأعمال الكهرباء بالكامل ​
[*]واعمال الاضاءه بالكامل​[*]​


ونقوم ايضا :​
بتوريد وتركيب شبكات الستالايت وشبكات الانترنت​
[*] للعمائر الحديثه والمدن المعماريه والمشروعات​
 ولدينا قسم خاص لتركيب المكييفات بالشركه ​
وقسم خاص للتسويق العقارى​
​

التحصيل بعد اتمام العمل بالكامل​
​

شركة امريكان سات..**...نتميز من اجل حياه افضل....**​

*.ملـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحـوظة
*·**معنا تجد اقل الاسعار - اسرع تسليم - جودة عالية فى التنفيذ* 
*هدفنا ثقــــــــة العميـــــل*
*لسنا الوحيدون لكننا متخصصون*​​​
نعمل داخل :القاهره / الاسكندريه / شرم الشيخ / الساحل الشمالى / الغردقه​

 

للتواصل معنا::

المهندسه / منى الجارحى
0166107408
0020166107408
[email protected]

مواعيد العمل :من 1 م وحتى 10 م
المهندس / احمد شوقى
0187689000
0020187689000
[email protected]​


----------

